# Dialectos en España



## miasam

Hola a todos!
Mi pregunta es ¿cuáles son las diferencias básicas entre los dialectos *en *España (no entre el español peninsular y el español americano)? ¿Se usan muchas palabras diferentes o es solo la pronunciación? ¿Hay diferencias gramaticales? ¿Me podéis mostrar algunos ejemplos?
Gracias!


----------



## francisgranada

Me parece que tu pregunta la deberías poner en el foro "Etymology, History of languages, and Linguistics (EHL)".

Sin embargo, mi breve respuesta personal es que las_ lenguas regionales_ (o _dialectos_) romances demuestran una bastante gran variedad tanto en el léxico cómo en la fonética y la gramática en toda la área del ex-territorio del Imperio Romano. (Esto absolutamente no significa que  sean necesariamente mutualmente incomprensibles).


----------



## Aviador

miasam said:


> ... (no entre el castellano y el latino)...


_Latino_ es un adjetivo que se usa normalmente con un sustantivo: el alfabeto latino, el Imperio Latino. Como nombre de la lengua, es un sustantivo y se dice _latín_: _la diferencia entre el castellano y el latín._


----------



## Kaxgufen

Aviador said:


> la diferencia entre el castellano y el latín.


Creo que no habla de eso...


miasam said:


> (no entre el castellano y el latino)?


¿*Castellano* peninsular y americano?


----------



## miasam

Kaxgufen said:


> ¿*Castellano* peninsular y americano?


Sí  Corregido


----------



## User With No Name

Kaxgufen said:


> ¿*Castellano* peninsular y americano?


Creo que sí. Escucho con bastante frecuencia cosas como "la película está doblada a español latino".

También hay un edificio icónico de la ciudad de la Ciudad de México que se llama la Torre Latinoamericana. He notado en años recientes que todo el mundo lo llama "la Torre Latino" (sic).


----------



## Ciprianus

Si no entiendo mal, la pregunta es sobre las lenguas, idiomas, lenguajes de España, lo de dialecto mejor dejarlo para aquello que no tiene gramática, ni diccionario, ni literatura.


----------



## User With No Name

Ciprianus said:


> Si no entiendo mal, la pregunta es sobre las lenguas, idiomas, lenguajes de España, lo de dialecto mejor dejarlo para aquello que no tiene gramática, ni diccionario, ni literatura.



Yo entendí lo contrario: que se refiere a las diferencias regionales en el español/castellano que se habla en España, y no a los idiomas gallego, catalán, euskera, etc..

No soy lingüista, pero llamar "dialectos" del español/castellano a las diferentes variedades de esa lengua que se hablan en Galicia, o Andalucía, o Madrid, o Buenos Aires me parece un uso válido del término.

Pero mejor esperemos a que miasam nos aclare la pregunta.


----------



## MiguelitOOO

Sí, hay diferencias en la forma de hablar el español dentro de España. Esto sucede también en Latinoamérica. La causa es que el territorio donde se habla español es muy extenso.
Pero todos nos entendemos, la mayoría de las veces.


----------



## Dymn

Hay un continuo de diferencias en el acento, sobre todo de norte a sur. Por ejemplo en Canarias y parte de Andalucía se sesea, tal y como se hace en América. También hay zonas en Andalucía en las que se cecea, o sea ambas letras se pronuncian como la z del estándar. Otra diferencia importante del acento es la aspiración de la s a final de sílaba, por ejemplo _mihmo _en vez de _mismo_. Esto es habitual en toda la mitad sur según tengo entendido. Y en algunas partes del norte se mantiene la diferencia entre _ll _y _y_. Aquí hay varios mapas, no sé si son muy exactos pero. Como verás en el norte el habla suele coincidir más con el escrito. De ahí aquello de "en Valladolid se habla el castellano más _puro_".

Y en cuanto a diferencias gramaticales según tengo entendido pues en Canarias se usa _ustedes _tal y como se hace en América, y en el noroeste (Galicia, Asturias y León) creo que casi no se usan los tiempos perfectos con _haber_. Así que _a lo tonto _todos los rasgos definitorios del castellano americano se encuentran en alguna región de España.

También hay que añadirle los acentos que surgen del contacto con otras lenguas, tales como el gallego, el vasco o el catalán; que pueden ser nativos o no nativos (hablados por gente que no tiene el castellano como lengua materna). En general se basan en el estándar pero tienen rasgos de la lengua local. Por ejemplo, aunque en catalán se sesee siempre, los catalanes siempre distinguimos ambos sonidos cuando hablamos castellano.

Así que sí, la diferencia más importante es la pronunciación a mi parecer.


----------



## Riverplatense

Creo que los dialectos en sentido propio tienen poca importancia en la España de hoy, pero existen. Yo pensaría en el aragonés, el astur-leonés y quizá el andaluz, que es un dialecto secundario (es decir, derivado del latín a través del castellano).

El aragonés, por ejemplo, conoce diptongos también ante [j] (_tiengo _‹tengo›), ha conservado la  en palabras cuyos étimos tenían la [f] inicial (_harina_) y los grupos consonánticos [kl pl fl] (_clamar, plan, flama_ ‹llamar, llano, llama›) etc. También hay algunas diferencias gramaticales. Por ejemplo, el posesivo se usa con el artículo: _la tuya casa_ ‹tu casa›.

El astur-leonés también presenta formas como _tiengo_, _viengo_ y _harina _([h-]) e incluso _farina_. Las vocales finales se cierran (_manu, monti_ ‹mano, monte›), un poco como en portugués con el cual tiene algunas características en común. En el asturiano aparece también la metafonía (_pirru—perros_). En el astur-leonés es particularmente interesante que no existen formas temporales compuestas, otra característica conservatoria.


----------



## Penyafort

El aragonés y el astuleonés no son dialectos. Son lenguas romances cuya fonética, morfosintaxis y léxico han seguido su propia evolución a partir del latín y ahora cuentan con su propia estandarización. Su mayor problema es el estado precario en que se encuentran con respecto al resto al no ser oficiales en sus respectivos territorios y tener un número mucho menor de hablantes. Es cierto que en manuales antiguos figuran como "dialectos históricos", una especie de eufemismo para decir que, incluso sabiendo que no eran dialectos del castellano, no los consideraban lenguas como al resto por puro prejuicio. Parece que incluso en los libros de texto ese prejuicio ahora ya ha sido superado. Ambos idiomas cuentan, eso sí, con sus propios dialectos.

Si nos reducimos al territorio de España donde el español o castellano se ha venido hablando autóctonamente durante siglos (es decir, no incluyendo el español que se habla en los territorios del catalán, el gallegoportugués, el vasco, el asturleonés, el aragonés y el gascón, que es básicamente un castellano septentrional con algunas influencias de las lenguas citadas), entonces la principal división dialectal sería entre un bloque septentrional y un bloque meridional, que simplificándolo mucho sería como decir de Madrid arriba y de Madrid abajo. En realidad, el más homogéneo es el núcleo del norte, con ligeras variaciones según se avanza hacia León o Aragón, mientras que en la mitad meridional hay toda una serie de transiciones dependiendo de qué isoglosas se consideren más importantes. El extremo meridional, que el hablante medio suele identificar con el "andaluz", sería el hablado principalmente en las provincias de Huelva, Sevilla, Cádiz y Málaga.

En este map hecho ad hoc (http://oi67.tinypic.com/35jxcie.jpg) se puede apreciar lo que quiero decir. Cuanto más oscuro el rojo que identifica el bloque meridional, mayor número de diferencias fonéticas respecto al bloque septentrional amarillo.


----------



## francisgranada

A mí me parece que ante todo sería importante usar la misma terminología para entendernos, unos con otros ... Desde el punto de vista _sociolingüístico_, el término _dialecto _significa una variante de lengua(je) utilizada actualmente más o menos solo en la comunicación oral, es decir no tiene el _estaus oficial _(a diferencia del término _lengua_).

Sin embargo, en mi opinión desde el punto de vista puramente _lingüístico_, hay que diferenciar si hablamos de una variante proveniente de otra variante del latín vulgar o si se trata de directa proveniencia del mismo latín vulgar. Por lo tanto me parece (sin duda alguna) más correcto usar el término _lengua (regional)_ y no _dialecto _en caso del galaicoportugués, asturleonés, aragonés, gascón, provenzal, siciliano, napolitano, emiliano-romañol, etc., ni hablando del _catalán _o _sardo _(que son lenguas diferentes también para el "oído de un laico").

No he mencionado el _vasco _que es obviamente una _lengua _autónoma y no_ dialecto del español, _simplemete  porque no proviene del latín (además, no es ni una lengua indoeuropéa). Otra cosa es que la _lengua vasca _la podemos dividir en varios _dialectos _....

Una última observación: no es tan raro encontrar unas semejanzas fonéticas, gramaticales o léxicas entre varias regiones del territorio donde se hablan las (variedades de) lenguas romances. Esto solo confirma lo que intento expresar: en general, no se trata de _dialectos _(del español, italiano, francés, etc.), sino de  _lenguas (regionales) _provenientes directamente del _latín vulgar_.


----------



## Riverplatense

francisgranada said:


> Sin embargo, en mi opinión desde el punto de vista puramente _lingüístico_, hay que diferenciar si hablamos de una variante proveniente de otra variante del latín vulgar o si se trata de directa proveniencia del mismo latín vulgar. Por lo tanto me parece (sin duda alguna) más correcto usar el término _lengua (regional)_ y no _dialecto _en caso del galaicoportugués, asturleonés, aragonés, gascón, provenzal, siciliano, napolitano, emiliano-romañol, etc., ni hablando del _catalán _o _sardo _(que son lenguas diferentes también para el "oído de un laico").



En cuáles situaciones se podría, entonces, hablar de dialectos? Y cómo serían de tratar variedades/dialectos del alemán o de otras lenguas? En la literatura romanística se observan raros casos en que el concepto de _lengua_ se usa en sentido tan amplio, y se suelen considerar como lenguas habladas en la península ibérica solamente el portugués, el gallego, el español y el catalán. Desde mi punto de vista, este procedimiento es razonable. No obstante, hay que tener presente que la distinción entre dialecto y lengua muchas veces no es clara, y hay diferentes parámetros utilizados para operar tal distinción, así que la mejor respuesta a la pregunta si una variedad es una lengua o no quizá es: «depende», especialmente porque se podrían siempre encontrar excepciones válidas para argumentar en contra de cada afirmación. Otro problema es que tampoco el siciliano o el napolitano son variedades monolíticas, sino que hay diferentes variedades que además carecen de un estándar (problema que, sin embargo, vale también para el sardo, que siempre es considerado como lengua).



francisgranada said:


> ni hablando del _catalán _o _sardo _(que son lenguas diferentes también para el "oído de un laico").



No estoy tan seguro. Creo que el sardo tiene más en común con el italiano estándar que, por ejemplo, el piemontés. Y el ladín (es decir, las lenguas retorromances) tampoco es tan distante de los demás dialectos (o lenguas) de la Italia septentrional. Las diferencias elementales son, sin embargo, muy significantes. El sardo construye el plural sigmático, como el español, mientras que las demás variedades de la Italia meridional pertenecen a la Romania oriental, sin plural sigmático. Hay otros rasgos del sardo y del ladín que son tan especiales desde un punto de vista sistemático, aunque la proximidad al italiano no es menor que la del lombardo o del barese.


----------



## jmx

Riverplatense said:


> El aragonés, ... ha conservado la  en palabras cuyos étimos tenían la [f] inicial (_harina_)


 Que yo sepa, en Aragón o se dice [farina] en los dialectos supervivientes del aragonés, o [arina]; [harina] con  aspirada no solo no se da sino que no se ha dado nunca en Aragón, aunque sí en algunos dialectos astur-leoneses o en una amplia zona del sur de España.


----------



## francisgranada

Hola Riverplatense.

No creo que nosotros dos nos estémos contradiciendo ... Dejando aparte la _sociolingüística, _la sustancia es lo que dices tu mismo: 





Riverplatense said:


> ... No obstante, hay que tener presente que la distinción entre dialecto y lengua muchas veces no es clara, y hay diferentes parámetros utilizados para operar tal distinción ...


Es decir, no tenemos una clara y unívoca definición del término _dialecto_.  





> ... El sardo construye el plural sigmático, como el español ...


 No solo ... Mira la conjugación sarda del verbo _cantare_: _canto, cantas, canta(t), cantamus, cantaes, cantan(t). _O, por ejemplo, las canciones religiosas _Ninnía a Gesús _y _Ave mama de Deu_, sobre todo unos fragmentos cómo: "_derraman perlas finas", "es de hermosura", "carignos l’has dadu  (cariños le has dado)"_, etc ... Lo que quiero decir es que el sardo es una lengua que es semejante al italiano pero sustancialmente no menos se asemeja al español que al italiano. Obviamente, visto que la isla de Cerdeña hace parte del estado de  Italia, la influencia del italiano es siempre más y más fuerte ... Lo que quiero decir es que  la „semejanza“ no es un verdadero criterio. Si hipotéticamente  la Cerdeña administrativamente  formase  parte de España, entonces  hoy día probablemnte la lengua sarda la considerarían _dialecto español. _


> …Creo que el sardo tiene  más en común con el italiano estándar que, por ejemplo, el piemontés ….


 De acuerdo. Pero oso decir que también el _castellano estándar_ es  más comprensible que el _piemontés_ para un “italiano común“ (que habla/conoce  solamente el italiano estándar). No obstante, a nadie le viene a la mente clasificar/considerar el castellano como _dialecto italiano_ …. En otras palabras, el _piemontés_ (o _pi*a*montés_),  personalmente tampoco lo  consideraría  _dialecto italiano_, sino más bien _una lengua regional romance _(eventualmente también _dialecto galoitaliano_).


----------



## Penyafort

Riverplatense said:


> También hay algunas diferencias gramaticales. Por ejemplo, el posesivo se usa con el artículo: _la tuya casa_ ‹tu casa›.



Algunas diferencias gramaticales menores son las que tiene un dialecto como puede ser el andaluz o el rioplatense. Las diferencias de la gramática aragonesa son las propias de una lengua próxima pero claramente diferenciada, en muchos casos más próxima al conjunto catalán-occitano (_No fa guaire que soi arribato. Mica no t'extranye que pleva maitín. Ya en tiengo prou, de vin)_. Baste con ver lo pormenorizada que puede llegar a ser en este documento: Gramatica Basica de l'Aragonés.

Si a ello le sumamos la fonología y el léxico diferenciado, resultados autóctonos del latín, no considerarlo lengua significa que sistemas como el gallegoportugués tampoco lo serían, pues a la postre resultan más próximos.



Riverplatense said:


> En la literatura romanística se observan raros casos en que el concepto de _lengua_ se usa en sentido tan amplio, y se suelen considerar como lenguas habladas en la península ibérica solamente el portugués, el gallego, el español y el catalán. Desde mi punto de vista, este procedimiento es razonable.



No es en absoluto razonable si no se usan los mismos parámetros para todos los sistemas lingüísticos. Y en el caso de muchos ellos, hasta no hace mucho se utilizaban parámetros más sociolingüísticos, o incluso extralingüísticos, que realmente basados en la lengua en sí. También catalán y gallego han sido considerados dialectos en su momento, y sigue habiendo muchos legos en la materia que  siguen creyéndolo aún hoy día, porque en vez de un análisis lingüístico se hacía uno de matiz sociopolítico.


----------



## miasam

Fue muy interesante saber todo esto, gracias amigos!
El problema de los dialectos y las lenguas lo estudio desde hace unas semanas y sigue pareciendo muy pero muy complicado. Creo que encontraráis esto interesante: Una lengua es un dialecto con un ejército y una marina - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre ¡no dudéis en discutir el tema!


User With No Name said:


> que se refiere a las diferencias regionales en el español/castellano que se habla en España, y no a los idiomas gallego, catalán, euskera, etc..


 has entendido correctamente  sin embargo, todas las respuestas son muy educativas, ¡gracias otra vez!


----------



## miasam

francisgranada, has hecho una obsservación muy interesante sobre la lengua sarda. Cuando estuve en Cerdeña, todo el mundo decía que esa lengua no se parecía a ningún otra, no sabía que tenía tanto en común con las lenguas romances.
Dymn, el atlas lingüístico es exactamente lo que necesitaba y buscaba, ¡gracias!


----------



## Riverplatense

Hola francisgranada, hola Penyafort,

creo que mi argumentación se ha basado en la idea de que, en el fondo, la clasificación de una variedad como lengua o dialecto es, hasta un cierto punto, arbitraria, así que he usado las convenciones como punto de referencia. Por eso no niego la validez de vuestros argumentos, aunque creo que muchas veces se podrían encontrar también argumentos para el otro lado. En cuanto a la conjugación del sardo, por ejemplo, se podría decir que la proximidad a la conjugación del español es indirecta, porque la proximidad más notable es siempre aquella con el latín. Y el hecho de que en sardo y en español (y en latín) existe la forma _cantas_, que en italiano es _canti _pertenece también al mismo complejo fenomenológico que las dos formaciones distintas del plural.

No obstante, no contradigo substancialmente. Diría más bien que estoy dispuesto a aceptar cada clasificación, porque cuando me acerco a una variedad, en el fondo, me da igual si se trata de un dialecto o una lengua. Sé que existen contextos en los que la clasificación no es en absoluto indiferente, pero, desde mi punto de vista, estos contextos tienen que ver con la lingüística solo mediatamente.


----------



## francisgranada

Riverplatense said:


> ... en el fondo, la clasificación de una variedad como lengua o dialecto es, hasta un cierto punto, arbitraria ...


 Parece que sí y es _este _el problema. En un ramo de ciencia (creyendo que la lingüística lo es), prefiriría términos posiblemente exactos y unívocos. 





Penyafort said:


> ... No es en absoluto razonable si no se usan los mismos parámetros para todos los sistemas lingüísticos. Y en el caso de muchos ellos, hasta no hace mucho se utilizaban parámetros más sociolingüísticos, o incluso extralingüísticos, que realmente basados en la lengua en sí ...


De acuerdo. Quiero añadir lo siguiente para ilustrar un poco unas contradicciones/paradojas:

1. Si aplicamos rigurosamente el aspecto sociolingüístitico, es decir los "sistemas de comunicación oral de los seres humanos"  (coloquialmente _lenguas _) los dividimos en dos grupos: a) _lenguas _y b) _dialectos_, entonces el pobre niño cuya primera "habla" (quiero evitar la palabra _lengua_) es un dialecto p.ej. andaluz o lombardo, prácticamente no tiene ninguna_ lengua materna_, sino tiene solamente un _dialecto materno_ ...

2. Los constructos tipo _dialecto español_, _dialecto italiano_, etc ... pierden su valor lingüístico porque no es claro a qué se refieren los  adjetivos _español _e_ italiano ... _(¿al territorio del Estado?, ¿a una lengua común/preexistente - cuál?, ¿a unas caractéristicas/parámetros - cuáles?, etc ...)


----------

